# Flash Chat



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Since the java script CC Chat was getting overwhelmed by hte large numbers, I just started opening the Flash Chat...plese stop oin if you want to talk. The flash chat is a software add-on and can handle the large numbers we are getting on the site. Hope some of the reagular chatters stop in. Also anybody please stop in.


----------

